# looking for LGB mogul detail parts



## narrow_gauge (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all,


I am looking for a couple of details for my new (to me) LGB 2019s C&S mogul. I'd really like to add a pilot snow plow and a bear trap "ridgway" spark arrester. Right now I am attempting to build the spark arrester from scratch (key word there...attempting ). IT looks okay so far, but I am mainly going by eye on the scale and the basic principle that roughly 1/2" equals 1' for 1:22.5 (hoping thats correct). I'm using the patent drawing to get the basic details. It is my very first attempt at scratch building something. At any rate, I'd honestly like to have an actual to scale one to use on the engine whether it be a Shortline Car & Foundry Kit or one from LGB. So if anyone has either item (plow or spark arrester) laying in their junk parts drawer at home and would be willing to part with them, please let me know! You can email me directly if you like, just add {(at) hotmail (dot) com} to my screen name (narrow_gauge). These are great forums full of great information, and I must say I'm glad I've signed up! Also please see my post asking about LGB sound in the sound system forum. Thanks so much everyone!


Andrew Dean


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

You might try contacting LGB of America (LGBoA).  They have been incredibly helpful over the years for all of our parts needs free of charge.  We've needed replacements for broken parts, lost screws, and even a melted shell, and LGBoA was able to help each time with the right parts. 


Even if you're just adding parts for detailing, they might be able to sell you a bear trap stack and plow.


It's worth a try.


I believe Chris was the person who I've corresponded with.  He was incredibly helpful for all our needs, and proved to me that LGB is top notch for customer service.  The email address listed for part orders is:


[email protected]


Hope this helps.


Oh I almost forgot.  I've found a nice plow made specifically for the LGB C&S mogul (2019s) on eBay in the past.  The one's I have are plastic and one was even customized with a Kadee coupler.  You might be able to find these, but they don't come up all that often.  In fact I've only seen 2 (when I've searched) and got both of them.


Here's a photo of the plow with coupler I purchased on eBay a few years ago.  By the way, #345 is my old 2019s still running strong, although she looks a little different now.


----------



## narrow_gauge (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt, 
Thanks for the information. I will give them a try! Great looking engines you have there. 
-Andrew


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Shortline Car & Foundry also has cast metal bear trap arrestors and snowplows. There was a review of the snowplow in GR (Apr/May 2005). 

I don't know that they have a web site. Their contact information is (was?) 

Shortline Car and Foundry 
14918 Lake Forest 
Dallas TX 75240 
(972) 233-6108


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I can vouch for the Shortline pieces. They're quite nice. I've not used them personally, but saw the review samples that were built for the GR review. Very well done, and will definitely dress up an LGB mogul right nicely. 

Later, 

K


----------



## narrow_gauge (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all, 
I got an email from Chris at LGB today. They have the parts I am in need of, except the metal screen that goes on top of the bear trap. Does anyone know where I might find screen of this size? Also, has anyone tried to put one of the newer snow plows (I believe the part number he used was in reference to the #8 C&S mogul) on the old 2019s? If so, what modifications (if any) need to be made to install it? 
Thanks a lot guys! 
-Andrew


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew,
  The plow for the LGB Mogul is the same whatever roadname is used. It is also the same plow that is used on the LGB Forney but the plow for the Mogul has a second smaller piece that fits behind the plow from on top and the Forney doesn't! Make sure that they send both pieces! You will also need to have them send the chain and eyehook and you will have to drill the hole in the smokebox front (look at a picture of one with the plow to see where the hole goes.) The plow slides on from underneath and is secured with a screw. Hope this helps!

Steve


----------

